# Salt Theft in Monmouth County New Jersey!!



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Went to one of my sites this afternoon and realized that almost half of the bin was empty. Glanced over at loader and noticed it was parked in the same space but in the opposite direction! Some scumbags came in and loaded up I'd guess around a tandems worth of salt with my loader. There are no less than (30) cameras on the roof, so hopefully there were as stupid as they were ballsy to do this. People suck!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

They used your loader, and didn't steal the it ?

I guess the salt is a lot cheaper to replace, huh ?


Yeah.... they suck.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Dont Trust anyone East of the Mississippi


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Luckily for me, they didn't take the loader. Not a popular brand.....so the risk vs reward probably not worth it as it would take forever to part out. Even luckier for me that the salt is supplied to me by the contract holder so I didn't personally take a hit on the salt. 

Can't wait to go through the camera footage though.....be like one of those crime lab tv shows.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It was Christie's other aide who did it.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

wow what town? hopefully you got them on camera and can out them here ...


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully someone saw them and can get a description of the vehicle.

Maybe they are affected by a storage and planning to replace it when they get their delivery?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Fourbycb;1724073 said:


> Dont Trust anyone East of the Mississippi


I was going to say 49th Parallel...

Maybe the guy who bought it for you needed it elsewhere......


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

rcn971;1723996 said:


> There are no less than (30) cameras on the roof, so hopefully there were as stupid as they were ballsy to do this.


Yeah, you can often _hear_ guys like that before you _see_ them, because their big brass ones are clanging together. Thievin' bastitches. 

Here's hoping your cameras got a good look at faces and plate numbers and whatever else will lead to them getting convicted.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow. Staling bobcats, plows, trucks, now salt? What is this world coming too?


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

cj7plowing;1724236 said:


> wow what town? hopefully you got them on camera and can out them here ...


It was in Neptune, at a very busy location. I'm pretty sure you also work in Neptune. I called a couple of my other friends that have salt bins on their site to let them know. I will definitely out them on here if we can catch them on the video.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1724110 said:


> It was Christie's other aide who did it.


Yup.... and they're already in hiding by now, so good luck getting an interview.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

rcn971;1724077 said:


> Luckily for me, the salt is supplied to me by the contract holder so I didn't personally take a hit on the salt.
> 
> .


Glad to hear that you didn't take the loss.

Is it possible that it was the cooks from Pete and Eldas and they're desperate for seasonings for their win a t-shirt pie that's so popular there. The pizza is kind of "cardboard-ish" and they really don't like giving those shirts away anymore...... even though you pay for them with the increased price in the pie.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Was never a fan of the pizza over there....never quite got the attraction of eating a paper towel with cheese on it. Was always into Vesuvios in Belmar which unfortunately closed down for good after the storm last year.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

rcn971;1724516 said:


> Was never a fan of the pizza over there....never quite got the attraction of eating a paper towel with cheese on it. Was always into Vesuvios in Belmar which unfortunately closed down for good after the storm last year.


I will never go back to P&E's, as the food sucked. Good description, BTW.

My favorite joint is Federicos on the main street in Belmar. We used to go there once a week until my wife decided we liked another pizza joint much closer to home.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

hopefully, your cameras don't show a bunch of Swed's from Lillyhammer


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Fleetmatics, or another GPS system might not be a bad idea either. It lets you set alarms when equipment moves outside certain preset time and distance ranges.

A local competitor had a truck, trailer, and skid steer stolen and the police were able to catch him and pull him over before he even knew that anyone knew he stole the stuff, he didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;1724814 said:


> Fleetmatics, or another GPS system might not be a bad idea either. It lets you set alarms when equipment moves outside certain preset time and distance ranges.
> 
> *A local competitor *had a truck, trailer, and skid steer stolen and the police were able to catch him and pull him over before he even knew that anyone knew he stole the stuff, *he *didn't stand a chance.


How long did it take them to catch you ?


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Anything good on the cameras?

The guy who runs this company in TX has been helping me with information about the DeWalt GPS tracker that a PlowSite member mentioned in another thread. The tracker probably won't help with stolen salt, unless they made off with a tandem with a tracker on it, but one or more of their locks might keep thieves from using your own loader to rip you off. (Or from swiping the loader.)
<http://www.trailer-alarms.com/eqlock.htm>


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

They have not gotten back to us yet.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

It was them national companies!! 

Need a loader with keypad start, we use gps on equipment as well


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

rcn971;1726612 said:


> They have not gotten back to us yet.


Okay. And if you don't have time to invite us all to participate, at least post the video of the beatin' party.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

How did they start your loader


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone thought it was ok to leave keys in equipment. I was not that someone nor did I agree.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Hope you don't lose account over this
People suck 
I would be having a talk with your employee who left keys in them


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

That's pretty poor hopefully you will be able to at least recognize the truck. If you don't throw a picture of it up on here and someone probably will, on second thought I hope it wasn't an employee trying to make a few extra bucks at your expense !!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1724866 said:


> How long did it take them to catch you ?


Oh, bout 5 minutes or so...Haha

But in all seriousness, it's what sold me on GPS...it's damn cheap, and easy to hide on the machines and trucks. Our guys don't even know we use it until we question what they're doing sometimes...


----------

